# 32inch LED TV around 35k?



## setu4993 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello,

I'm looking to buy a new 32" LED TV, for a max budget of 35k. What are my options?

I need:

Full HD
2 or 3 HDMI ports
1 or 2 USB ports
Wi-fi

Also, I had a question. Would the USB play from a 2.5" external HDD? I have a Seagate GoFlex 1.5TB, which hosts all of my multimedia, so was wondering if the USB gets enough power to host a HDD without an external supply.

Thanks!


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 22, 2012)

IF you can extend your budget to 42K , Then get the one in my signature.


----------



## setu4993 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> IF you can extend your budget to 42K , Then get the one in my signature.



Do you mean this? Samsung 32 Inches 3D Full HD LED UA32D6000SR Television

I don't think I want a 3D TV. Besides, it's Wireless ready. That means I would need a separate adapter.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 23, 2012)

Check out

Samsung UA32EH5000 32" LED TV
Samsung UA32EH5000 LED TV | Samsung 32" HD TV

&

One model of *Panasonic E OR X series*  32 inch with IPS Panel Below 35k.
I had seen this model in Vijay sales Store at  mumbai.


----------



## shashankm (Jul 23, 2012)

Please avoid samsung as the choice for one or as a matter of fact any electronics (this doesn't includes mobiles!). 
firstly their A.S.S is nothing but PITA. They are more keen on munching money rather than fixing things out, and primarily because they offer NIL/ZILCH/NADA extended warranty. In case after 1 year your LED goes boom, they will go zoom in extracting every penny out of your innocuous pocket! They make their products to last at max 2 years...I have bought stuff worth lakhs from them and believe me all of the products are waste, I regret my decision.
Refrigerator - went bust within 14 months of purchase, had to rehaul it after spending 4K from my pocket. 
LCD TV - One huge black spot at the top left corner that appeared out of thin air, they denied repairing it under warranty, had again to spend a loathed sum of money to get it fixed and now the screen rattles at even volume levels of 40. 
Believe me, writing emails to their honchos won't do crap...done n dusted!
Rather go cinema 3D TV from LG, they offer impeccable 4 years extended warranty (1+3) which can be further extended and their service is far better than samsung. 
Just my 50 cents!


----------



## setu4993 (Jul 23, 2012)

sandynator said:


> Check out
> 
> Samsung UA32EH5000 32" LED TV
> Samsung UA32EH5000 LED TV | Samsung 32" HD TV



Didn't like it at all. The display quality seemed far inferior than most other 32" LEDs.



sandynator said:


> One model of *Panasonic E OR X series*  32 inch with IPS Panel Below 35k.
> I had seen this model in Vijay sales Store at  mumbai.



It's 720p. I want Full HD.



shashankm said:


> Please avoid samsung as the choice for one or as a matter of fact any electronics (this doesn't includes mobiles!).
> firstly their A.S.S is nothing but PITA. They are more keen on munching money rather than fixing things out, and primarily because they offer NIL/ZILCH/NADA extended warranty. In case after 1 year your LED goes boom, they will go zoom in extracting every penny out of your innocuous pocket! They make their products to last at max 2 years...I have bought stuff worth lakhs from them and believe me all of the products are waste, I regret my decision.
> Refrigerator - went bust within 14 months of purchase, had to rehaul it after spending 4K from my pocket.
> LCD TV - One huge black spot at the top left corner that appeared out of thin air, they denied repairing it under warranty, had again to spend a loathed sum of money to get it fixed and now the screen rattles at even volume levels of 40.
> ...



For me, that goes on to just Samsung mobiles. Although, that's my personal opinion.

Have heard and read that Samsung is pretty good in the LED TVs and has good reviews. Will check out the LG TV you've mentioned.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 23, 2012)

setu4993 said:


> Didn't like it at all. The display quality seemed far inferior than most other 32" LEDs.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 720p. I want Full HD.



Me & a frnd had seen that samsung in croma itself. For us it was good. Nothing bad to speak about.

About panasonic its was definitely FULL HD[Because I never look below that]. I just could not take down the model number. Last monday itself I  was Vijay sales, Andheri west & checked that out. It was priced @34990 & its a new model preferably E series.


----------



## setu4993 (Jul 23, 2012)

sandynator said:


> Me & a frnd had seen that samsung in croma itself. For us it was good. Nothing bad to speak about.
> 
> About panasonic its was definitely FULL HD[Because I never look below that]. I just could not take down the model number. Last monday itself I  was Vijay sales, Andheri west & checked that out. It was priced @34990 & its a new model preferably E series.



I saw that in Croma and Vijay Sales both yesterday. I felt many others were better than the EH5000.

Do you mean this? PANASONIC LED THL32E3


----------



## sandynator (Jul 23, 2012)

setu4993 said:


> I saw that in Croma and Vijay Sales both yesterday. I felt many others were better than the EH5000.
> 
> Do you mean this? PANASONIC LED THL32E3



Yes, that's the one......

I was busy there striking a deal for Panasonic Washing Machine so missed to note the Model no.

Panasonic makes Quality Products You can think about it.


----------



## setu4993 (Jul 23, 2012)

sandynator said:


> Yes, that's the one......
> 
> I was busy there striking a deal for Panasonic Washing Machine so missed to note the Model no.
> 
> Panasonic makes Quality Products You can think about it.



I know Panasonic makes quality products. Will check out the reviews and comparisons. Thanks.


----------



## shashankm (Jul 23, 2012)

setu4993 said:


> ....
> Have heard and read that Samsung is pretty good in the LED TVs and has good reviews....


4 days of moonlit nights and you thought that was day spawning over!


----------



## setu4993 (Jul 23, 2012)

shashankm said:


> 4 days of moonlit nights and you thought that was day spawning over!



I would say that applies for Samsung mobile phones, *surely*!!

About TVs, I don't consider myself in the knowing enough to comment about that. That's what I have read on the Digit as well as other few forums. Sony, still blew me off my mind with every TV I saw yesterday. But, the price was the key there.

Still, let's see.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 23, 2012)

Just my observation...

Samsung felt overtly saturated and  sony has quite pleasing colour reproduction, warm & natural but priced higher.

I feel panasonic are vfm options with ips panel.


----------



## setu4993 (Jul 24, 2012)

sandynator said:


> Just my observation...
> 
> Samsung felt overtly saturated and  sony has quite pleasing colour reproduction, warm & natural but priced higher.
> 
> I feel panasonic are vfm options with ips panel.



Will keep that in mind.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 24, 2012)

Please avoid the Samsung 32EH5000 suggested above.
Have a look at Samsung 32D5000 or 32D5900, both are pretty good.There is a new model which has recently arrived Samsung 32ES5600 but I don't know much about it as it was not available in showrooms till last few weeks don't know whether it is available now or not but do have a look at it also.
Sony LEDs will give you a lil bit trouble as they don't support much video formats and even I doubt whether it will support 1.5TB HDD.Where as Samsung LEDs plays almost every format and I have tested 1TB HDD and it works without any hassels.
Panasonic LEDs are good but I found Samsung ones to be better.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 25, 2012)

@aroraanant

Can you specify the exact problem with Samsung 32EH5000? My frnd is interested in this model 

The model you suggested retails at 38.5K & 40k respectively but @op has budget below 35k

Earlier I never preferred samsung lcds as had seen lots of monitor failures & because of overtly saturated colours. 

off late found out LED range of samsung to be better & this *Samsung 32EH5000* grabbed our attention in croma.[especially after seeing the price tag of 34500. this was the only model below 35k]

@setu4993
take your pendrives & Hdd loaded with all possible formats especially full movies & not just clips along with u to test.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 25, 2012)

Well 32EH5000 can be grabbed for 32k, for the price it is quite good.But when you compare to 32D5000 or 32D5900 it is much inferior to them, also EH5000 is 100Hz while the other models are 200Hz and when you will compare them side by side you will get to know how much difference is there in their picture quality.
32D5900 can be easily purchased for under 40k which is quite a good price for such an awesome LED, I consider to be the best LED TV, where as 32D5000 can be easily purchased for 37k or may be less, do remember that a lot of bargaining can be done on these products.


----------



## setu4993 (Jul 25, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Please avoid the Samsung 32EH5000 suggested above.


Wasn't planning on getting it anyway. Didn't like it at all in comparison with most other options.



aroraanant said:


> Have a look at Samsung 32D5000 or 32D5900, both are pretty good.



Tried to find it in Croma, Vijay Sales and E-Zone. Not available anywhere.



aroraanant said:


> There is a new model which has recently arrived Samsung 32ES5600 but I don't know much about it as it was not available in showrooms till last few weeks don't know whether it is available now or not but do have a look at it also.



Will check it out during my next visit to Vijay Sales or Croma, mostly within a couple of days.



aroraanant said:


> Sony LEDs will give you a lil bit trouble as they don't support much video formats and even I doubt whether it will support 1.5TB HDD.Where as Samsung LEDs plays almost every format and I have tested 1TB HDD and it works without any hassels.
> Panasonic LEDs are good but I found Samsung ones to be better.



Have been reading a lot many forums recently and it seems like Samsung has a lot of issues. Dissatisfied customers, those who haven't been treated well, faulty TVs, etc.
Considering Panasonic after reading opinions on this and other forums too. Sony, for me, undoubtedly, has the upper hand.



sandynator said:


> Can you specify the exact problem with Samsung 32EH5000? My frnd is interested in this model



Check the eBay prices too. There are sellers selling it for around 28-29k, out there. Just make sure you read the description there, *always*.



sandynator said:


> @setu4993
> take your pendrives & Hdd loaded with all possible formats especially full movies & not just clips along with u to test.


Doing so on my next visit.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 25, 2012)

setu4993 said:


> Tried to find it in Croma, Vijay Sales and E-Zone. Not available anywhere.


Try some more showrooms, you will surely find it somewhere.



> Have been reading a lot many forums recently and it seems like Samsung has a lot of issues. Dissatisfied customers, those who haven't been treated well, faulty TVs, etc.
> Considering Panasonic after reading opinions on this and other forums too. Sony, for me, undoubtedly, has the upper hand.


Many of my friends have Samsung TVs, no one has ever faced any issues till yet and also Samsung ASS is pretty good.



> Check the eBay prices too. There are sellers selling it for around 28-29k, out there. Just make sure you read the description there, *always*.


The ones available for that price are with seller warranty and no manufacturer warranty.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 25, 2012)

I never trusted this korean giant.
Convinced my frnd to get panny instead.

One more thing as per executive at panasonic brand shop they accept hdds but not more than 999 folders.


----------



## setu4993 (Jul 25, 2012)

This is awkward.

Have changed my mind and decided to go for a 40" instead. Will start a new thread for that tomorrow.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 26, 2012)

In that case go for Samsung 40D5500 easily available for 55k


----------



## setu4993 (Jul 26, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> In that case go for Samsung 40D5500 easily available for 55k



I wouldn't ask or talk about that in this thread. In case someone wants buying help for a 32", it's better if we don't confuse them.

Hope to see the reasons you recommend this specific model on the other thread!


----------

